# Lidl Power Washer warranty



## davedirl (19 Apr 2010)

I bought a power washer off Lidl about a year and a half ago, it came with a 3 year warranty.

It stopped working during the recent cold snap. I rang Lidl customer services who just tranfer me to the manufacturer. Apparenlty the procedure is that they come and pick it up, repair it and drop it back. However i'm told i have to have the receipt. A copy of a bank statement showing payment will not suffice. I can't find the receipt!

I rang Lidl back who said there's nothing they can do, thats what the manufacturer requires.

Anything i can do?


----------



## mathepac (19 Apr 2010)

I'm not sure that there is much you can do to be honest. Although the LIDL power-washers  are "own-brand" AFAIK, they probably need the receipt to prove when you bought it and that the transaction on the bank statement was a power-washer and not 100 toilet-rolls or your weekly grocery bill.

The three-year warranty is more than they are obliged to offer but the warranty is not unconditional - i.e. you must have the receipt and you must agree to their repair procedure, which I think is fair and reasonable.

Do you suspect frost-damage due to water-residue freezing in the washer?


----------



## fababby (19 Apr 2010)

Consumer legislation requires proof of purchase and not necessarily a receipt if goods are not fit for purpose intended which can be a bank/credit card statement, person who was with you and witnessed purchase etc. Your contract is with Lidl and not the manufacturer.  And if the goods aren't fit for the purpose intended then you are entitled to either repair, replace or refund in that order.  That said, not sure how that applies 1.5 years later... 

Give National Consumer Agency a call?


----------



## davedirl (19 Apr 2010)

I thought things might be a bit difficult alright without a receipt.

@mathepac - Yeah, turned it on after the cold spell and it started for a second but then stopped and hasn't worked since. I keep it in the shed and most things were frozen in there.


----------



## mathepac (19 Apr 2010)

For future reference, when using a power-washer or pump in cold weather, with the water supply turned off, pull the trigger once to empty out water residue. Release the trigger once the washer nozzle runs dry; now it can't freeze.


----------

